# Tiller to remote cables



## jd4x426 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm converting my 1990 Yamaha 40/28 over to remote steering I have the steering and throttle cables but my question is what do I need to replace the cable that operates the forward/reverse gate looks like I'll have to get bracket that attaches to throttle cable so it works off throttle control but cant seem to find any specifics on it[img

][/img]


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

The shift cable should be the same for the jet vs prop so it should work on your control box. At least with my Mercury it's the same. Your current setup might be a mix of a newer style cable on an older motor because of the custom manual shift setup. You'll probably want to open up the control box to see what style cable is needed.


----------



## jd4x426 (Apr 10, 2015)

So I should have a shift and throttle cable or are they same cable just does two things my shifter is on the side of the motor just a lever not on the tiller itself


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 11, 2015)

If you're going with controls, there are 2 cables, one for the throttle and one for F, N, R. There will be 1 arm on the controls (some have a separate high idle control) but that 1 arm will move both cables. If you're controls like this you will need to determine which style cables it uses. The shift portion should replace your current setup. My Mercury is the older style from the late 80's through maybe early 00's, I think it's called 600B cables. The newer ones have different ends so that's what you need to determine.


----------



## jd4x426 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok thanks for the help the one I ordered came with cables should be here this week it was a used int that looks just like that


----------

